# Question on turbo company and turbo sizing.



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

I am running a turbonetics t60-1 with ceramic ball bearing and a .96 AR exhaust side. But I am going to something bigger. I have recently been researching a few turbo's and turbo companies and I saw a few turbos from a company called Master Power. Anyone have any good things to say about these turbos? THey are a brazilian based company, and make quit a few turbos mostly for diesel applications, but they also have there performance market. I was thinking of going with either the t-70 turbo they make or the gt45 turbo they sell. Here are the dimensions of the t-70 and here are the dimensions of the gt45. Now, niether of these turbos are ball bearing. Car is pretty much a race car. So, should I be looking into a turbo like the garret series turbo, like a gt40r or what? The price of the t70 is about 600 with a .68 AR and a p trim wheel, and the gt45 is 749 with a 1.05 AR and an S4 wheel(never heard of this). I already know I like the bigger housings, as i am running the .96 on my little 60-1 right now. So please enlighten me on any info you may have. Thanks.

Here's a pic of the t70 turbo.








And here's a pic of the gt45 turbo they sell









Here's a picture comparing a turbonetics t-76GTS, Master Power gt45, Master Power T70

















_Modified by vr6chris at 3:44 PM 2-24-2005_


_Modified by vr6chris at 3:51 PM 2-24-2005_


----------



## MDTurborocco (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: Question on turbo company and turbo sizing. (vr6chris)*

You wont,







I just got my 50 trim in from killa lookin real nice. Chris I just got a T4 you may want to look at. Might be a tad large though on the exhaust side.... 
I would go with the T-70 looks like a sick turbo plus when you run slicks you will be able to put the lower end torque to the ground with the .68 AR. Is your DP setup still gonna work? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Question on turbo company and turbo sizing. (MDTurborocco)*

no, ill have to make one with a v-band setup. we'll see though, just looking around now


----------

